# mousie's (female!!!) Methyl-D log



## mousie (Mar 30, 2004)

That's right!  I finally decided to start taking Methyl-D!  Well, I should considering I bought 2 bottles!  Wouldn't want that to go to waste - and wouldn't want to give it away to TrojanMan!!!  

Anyway, I don't have any stats on hand with me (I'm at work).  I just wanted to let everyone know that I started it - and am hoping that you'll stop back at my thread to view my updates.

I started on Sunday, and am only taking .5 mgs once a day.

Please check back tomorrow when I post my stats.

<8(__)~~~~


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2004)

Good luck hon.

I'll be following along


----------



## draven (Mar 30, 2004)

may be silly suggestion, but what's the dosage/tab. Because it may be better to split the .5mg/day into 2. That would create a more even level in your body instead of a massive spike in the morning and then little to nothing as the day goes on.

just my $.02


----------



## mousie (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah, I was thinking about doing that.

After two weeks, I'm going to make a decision whether to up it to 1 mg a day.

http://www.richgaspari.com/products/Methyl_d.htm#use


----------



## mousie (Mar 30, 2004)

The recommended dosage is 1 - 3 mgs a day.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey mousie, a couple people over at the other board just started taking this as well.......


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 30, 2004)

thanks for starting the journal.  i'll definitely be reading along.


----------



## flexster (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Due to its fairly high Anabolic-to-Androgenic ration (A: A), the effects with Methyl-D have been described by users as "Winstrol like" or "Winstrol Turbo" or "a hybrid between Parabolan and Winstrol".
> 
> People 170- 200 lbs should take five a day take with food. 2 with morning meal, One with Lunch and 2 with dinner
> ...



Babsiegirl, where did you get these figures, I apparently missed it when doing my research on this product.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey babsiegirl I am taking 3 tabs a day and thats the max dose of 3 mg a day...if I took 8 a day that would be like 8mg a day almost 3X the maximum recommended dose on the bottle.  That doesn't sound right


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

Let me find the site!  BRB


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

Until I have located the site in which provided this information, I deleted yesterdays post, i.e.:  Recommended dosage for men.  I'll do a more extensive search during my lunch hour.  This morning I'm really busy.

I did find MANY suppliers recommend ONLY 3mgs daily.  I'm a little puzzled why one site would provide recommended dosages while another would have something OFF the wall when it's technically the same product...Sorry guys.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

Flex and TrojanMan have PMs.


----------



## draven (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TrojanMan60563 *_
> Hey babsiegirl I am taking 3 tabs a day and thats the max dose of 3 mg a day...if I took 8 a day that would be like 8mg a day almost 3X the maximum recommended dose on the bottle.  That doesn't sound right



Bruce Kneller owns the trademark on this product and is the one who first imported it. Over on BB he stated when asked about there reccomended dosages on the bottle.



> As for MD and how I like to market things...I tend to be conservative and minimalist on dosages. Especially dealing with the unknown. Why do you think Biotest did a 50mcg T-2 cap instead of a 100mcg or 200mcg cap? Because we knew people would take 2-3X what they directions said and someone would get hurt and we did not want that to happen.
> 
> You think I want to sell a product that doesn't work? I'd have no repeat customers. But I have to balance that off with safety too.
> See what I mean.
> ...


----------



## flexster (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Flex and TrojanMan have PMs.



yea baby.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by draven *_
> Bruce Kneller owns the trademark on this product and is the one who first imported it. Over on BB he stated when asked about there reccomended dosages on the bottle.



hey draven, 
i like that you ackowledged that you cut and pasted your information as well as providing the reference source.  so many ppl simply cut and paste news trying to pass shit off as their own.  Thanks again.

mousie,  i will be checking in to follow your progress on this MD stuff.  good luck.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 31, 2004)

Some guy over on another board thread has posted this information about MD.  seems pretty wacked if you ask me regarding the amounts suggested so unless the pill dosage is low, take it with a grain of salt. 

Big Swole ( another clandestine Syntrax seller? ) says:

"Due to its fairly high Anabolic-to-Androgenic ration (A: A), the effects with Methyl-D have been described by users as "Winstrol like" or "Winstrol Turbo" or "a hybrid between Parabolan and Winstrol". 

People 170- 200 lbs should take five a day take with food. 2 with morning meal, One with Lunch and 2 with dinner 

Under 170 lbs can take 4 capsules a day spread out throughout the day with meals.

Over 200-230, Take 6 capsules a day taken throughout the day with food.

Over 250 lbs take 8 capsules a day with food throughout the day.

I'm trying to locate the site in which provided this information however, today, I'm not having such luck. I don't know why one site out of SEVERAL others will recommend a higher dosage than the rest.

This is weird. Sorry peeps"

end of his quote.   This is what he said,  not me.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 31, 2004)

I am just curious what the dose is on the stuff you have to take 6 pills of. The dose must be low or something. That or its ok to take more of the stuff. I think with a product we don't really know much about they are probably putting a limit on the label for dose to make sure people don't injure their bodies. I am probably just gonna stick with 3 mg a day


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 31, 2004)

oh yeah, and I think there is a point where taking more doesn't equal more positive effects but probably more sides. The difference between 3mg and 6mg may not even be worth the risk or harm you can do to yourself


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> Big Swole ( another clandestine Syntrax seller? ) says:



LMAO.  Pretty sure he is a VPX employee.


----------



## mousie (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> mousie,  i will be checking in to follow your progress on this MD stuff.  good luck.



Thanks!  I will be posting my stats shortly.  Even though this is only my 5th day with taking Methyl-D, I feel like I have gained a little bit.


----------



## mousie (Apr 1, 2004)

Okay, Sunday I started out at 167, and now on Thursday, I weigh 169.  I am hoping to get my cardio in tonight.  Oh, and TrojanMan and I are getting our bodyfat tested on Saturday, so we'll see how that goes!

<8(__)~~~~


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 1, 2004)

any chance you can take measurements with a tapemeasure?

waist, hip, thigh, calf, bicep, chest....what am i missing?

do you "feel" anything?  are you stronger in the gym?  (could be way too early to notice but thought I'd ask    )


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

Also, any chance your mensus is right around the corner?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> waist, hip, thigh, calf, bicep, chest....what am i missing?



neck


----------



## mousie (Apr 1, 2004)

My mensus?  Well, if I am right about what I think you're referring to...  I finished off my blue pills from my birth control pack this past Saturday.  Those girls pills are just sugar pills anyway!  I don't plan on getting back on BC until my cycle of 4 weeks is over.

I actually am feeling a bit stronger in the gym.  With me being only 5 days into it, I don't know if that's true or if it's just my mind playing tricks on me!

I'll have TrojanMan take my measurements tonight.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

Mensus ='s Menstruation.  You got it

I only asked as I was curious if the weight gain and your mensus were linked.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 1, 2004)

mensus isn't a word.    i think menses is the one you're looking for.  mousie, thanks again for keeping this journal.  hopefully you'll get the results you're looking for and it's cool that we get to read along.  (as you know...not much info out there on women using this)


----------



## mousie (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm on my period right now...it started Tuesday.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> mensus isn't a word.



Do a search for Mensus and another (on the net) for menses, you'll see literature for mensus and menses.......if you want to nit pic, you can start with someone else.  Lets keep things clean in here...


----------



## mousie (Apr 1, 2004)

Found on dictionary.com

men·ses    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (mnsz)
pl.n. (used with a sing. or pl. verb)
The monthly flow of blood and cellular debris from the uterus that begins at puberty in women and the females of other primates. In women, menses ceases at menopause.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

I couldn't find Mensus in the dictionary.  However it has been used MANY times on the net.  I questioned it at first however, after seeing medical sites referr mensus as Menstruation it pretty much stuck with me.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 1, 2004)

whatever.    i put the wink in when i mentioned it b/c i meant it to be playful.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Lets keep things clean in here...



what the hell are you talking about?  at no time were you insulted, attacked or anything.  i merely pointed out your error with a wink.  calm yourself.  (apologies to mousie)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

I saw your wink, however I didn't take it as being playful, rather nit picking. That's how your comment made me feel and I voiced it.  I'm pretty touchy these days, so I apologize for the attitude....

Good day.
Babs


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 1, 2004)

then you definitely wouldn't want to go head to head with me in a game of scrabble.  i will refrain from pointing out such things to you in the future.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

Really it's okay. Point them out......


----------



## mousie (Apr 1, 2004)

"Can't we all just get along?"  Hahaha...seriously though.  Who cares.  People make mistakes all the time.  Do you really want to argue about menstruation?!?!  =O)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

Hell no....that's the LAST thing I want to argue over.... 

Gang, I'm heading home now.....Look forward to some arguments tomorrow though 

Just kidding


----------



## draven (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> Some guy over on another board thread has posted this information about MD.  seems pretty wacked if you ask me regarding the amounts suggested so unless the pill dosage is low, take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> Big Swole ( another clandestine Syntrax seller? ) says:
> ...




Only real reason I can see if due to the fact there has been some question of the dosage/pill being anything near correct.

So whoever wrote that up may have been assuming (and we all know where that can take you) that everything is underdosed.

I'm still waiting to see more journals on this product, I'm sticking with my M1T at a low dose (9-10mg/day) with great results and minimum sides.


----------



## mousie (Apr 2, 2004)

Yesterday I was 169 - now I'm 168.  I'm a little upset, but I can see a difference in the mirror.  =O)

Oh, I started doing .25 mgs twice a day instead of .50 mgs just once a day.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2004)

What is your diet like???


----------



## mousie (Apr 2, 2004)

Meal 1: Total Protein cereal with a piece of 12-grain toast with low sodium peanut butter and sugar free jelly

I'm going to change my Meal 1 to oatmeal and get rid of the cereal

Snack: 1/2 cup of cottage cheese or 1/2 protein bar

Meal 2: chicken breast with 3/4 cup of mixed veggies

Meal 3: protein shake with 2 plain rice cakes

Meal 4: chicken breast with 3/4 cup of mixed veggies

WORKOUT

Post-workout meal: banana and protein shake

I work a 2nd job 3 nights a week, so during my break at night, I'll have a protein bar.


----------



## mousie (Apr 2, 2004)

Woohoo!  I just ordered 2 tickets for the NPC Jr Nationals in June!  5th row baby!  =OP


----------



## tomas101 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> Yesterday I was 169 - now I'm 168.  I'm a little upset, but I can see a difference in the mirror.  =O)
> 
> Oh, I started doing .25 mgs twice a day instead of .50 mgs just once a day.



169!? damn...your a woman right?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 2, 2004)

THAT was so uncalled for.  ignore him mousie.  he probably weighs 135 so he's hostile.


Very cool 'bout the tix to Jr. Nationals!


----------



## mousie (Apr 2, 2004)

Yeah, could you be any more rude?!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 2, 2004)

How tall are you mousie and you using M-Dien as a bulk?  Because I've been reading these things don't slim people.  just asking hon


I agree  --  Tomas 101 is either OVER weight or extremely tiny....In all aspects:roflamo:  Grow up punk!


----------



## mousie (Apr 2, 2004)

5'3"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 2, 2004)

Did you happen to take pics before you started taking M-Dien?


----------



## mousie (Apr 2, 2004)

I sure did, but I'm not willing to share just yet...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 2, 2004)

Sweet.  And I don't blame you.  It's hard...........

Mousie  ....<~~~~~~tease 


Hey, I'll stop back in on Monday....Later OH, and have a nice weekend hon...


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 2, 2004)

(for thinking to take some & b/c i understand not being ready to post them)

right now is your main goal increased muscle or decreased fat?  (i happen to think you CAN do both...some will disagree - but we won't go there)  just curious which is your main priority.


----------



## mousie (Apr 2, 2004)

Definitely both, but decreasing fat a bit more.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Apr 2, 2004)

> I sure did, but I'm not willing to share just yet...




awww dont ever be embarrased of yourself....even if you aint jacked/toned your trying to improve...and when you do improve, and post more pics the change is really noticed...

hell i have my ass posted for all to see


----------



## mousie (Apr 2, 2004)

Easier said than done.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2004)

Excellent  I'm surprised its working so fast.

I've been following, just silently 

BTW - Ignore that ass!


----------



## Power Rabbit (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> BTW - Ignore that ass!




lol hope you dont mean my ass jk


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 2, 2004)

Yeah watch out....Jodi is the silent killer around here....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> lol hope you dont mean my ass jk


No tomas 101


----------



## tomas101 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> THAT was so uncalled for.  ignore him mousie.  he probably weighs 135 so he's hostile.



riiiiiiiiiiight..135..lol...hey i'm just voicing my opinon...the reason i said that is b/c i thought of China right away..sorry...i'm not over wieght babsie nor am i too skinny although i am on a bulk...so your put downs dont phase me


----------



## mousie (Apr 3, 2004)

Okay, today is Day 7 of my cycle.  I've had a lot of ups and downs with my weight this week (as you will see at the bottom), but when I got my round-about idea of my bodyfat percentage taken, I'm beginning to feel better about myself.

Anyway, I'm about to post my stats.  However, the problem is that my stats are so messed up from using the scale at GNC.  Those things can be unreliable at times, it's crazy!  

Here are my stats starting from 4 weeks ago - just keep in mind that I really haven't changed anything in my diet except adding Methyl-D this week:

2-3 weeks ago - unsure of exact date - taken in morning
Weight: 172.0 lbs
BMI: 30.5
BMR: 6663 kJ, 1593 kcal
Impedance: 489
Fat %: 36.4%
Fat Mass: 62.6 lbs
Fat Free Mass: 109.4 lbs
Total Body Water: 80.0 lbs

3-25-04 - taken at night
Weight: 169.8 lbs
BMI: 30.1
BMR: 6623 kJ, 1583 kcal
Impedance: 518
Fat %: 38.6%
Fat Mass: 65.6 lbs
FFM: 104.2 lbs
TBW: 76.2 lbs

4-2-04 - taken at night
Weight: 170.4 lbs
BMI: 30.2
BMR: 6634 kJ, 1586 kcal
Impedance: 481
Fat %: 34.9%
Fat Mass: 59.4 lbs
FFM: 111.0 lbs
TBW: 81.2 lbs

I personally am comparing yesterday's with the one from a few weeks ago.  Last week's just seems crazy!

Anyway, here are my weights (morning time after first pee) that I have logged for this week:

Sunday: 167
Monday 169
Tuesday 166
Wednesday missed
Thursday 169
Friday 168
Saturday 165.5

So it seems to me that I have lost some fat and put on some muscle...so I'm very happy with myself so far!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2004)

The weight  variances could be due to holding water from the supps.


----------



## mousie (Apr 3, 2004)

Does anyone have any comments about my results so far - as posted above?


----------



## Sir Foxx (Apr 4, 2004)

Looks good to me.  Fat down, muscle up.  And yes you are going to be holding some water, but the fact your still losing weight is a good sign.


----------



## mousie (Apr 4, 2004)

I have also noticed that my biceps are both bigger and harder.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 5, 2004)

have you noticed strength increases in the gym?


----------



## mousie (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, I would definitely say that I have noticed strength increases in the gym.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 5, 2004)

*congrats!*

hi mousie,

you may be too keen on keeping track of your bodyweight!  you will quite possibly hit a point after which there is no further weight loss.  However,  you will notice the difference in how your clothes fit and how you look in the mirror.  

You've got a plenty of muscle so focus on training the muscle without over worrying about the weight loss.  

train for muscle while continuing with your aerobic activity.  I personally cannot and don't do much by way of aerobics.  for the majority of ppl training for muscle, 30 minutes 3-4 times per week quickly leads to burnout.  

i think that you are doing swell!!

As a girlfriend of mine says " hoochie mamma!"!     keep at it!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 5, 2004)

can you pick a few lifts to track your strength changes?  maybe a basic exercise for each bodypart?  i'd love to get an idea of how much your strength changes over the course of the cycle.  thanks for keeping this log by the way.


----------



## mousie (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks MarcusMaximus!  I really appreciate everyone's comments, advice, and motivational posts.  It's nice when you're able to look in the mirror and notice a difference, and it's even more better when people give you compliments!   

TrojanMan (my boyfriend) is also surprised at how hard my biceps have gotten.  I have also gained some strength in my chest.  It's funny because back in 2000 (before I became a bodybuilder), I NEVER worked on my chest.    Now my chest is my favorite body part to work on, but I will always love my biceps.

As for keeping track of my strength gains for different body parts, I sure will!

Right now, for my diet, I'm trying to focus more on consuming enough water.


----------



## mousie (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm 165 today, and very happy!  I have a long way to go, but I'm gettin there.

I'm happy to say that my legs have gained a lot of strength as well.  I was doing the leg press sled last night with 3-45 lb plates on each side!  Woohoo!  And on top of that, my knees were hardly cracking.  I'm not sure why they weren't cracking like they used to - but I did start taking my glucosamine chondroitin with MSM again yesterday.

TrojanMan stopped me from wanting to cheat last night.  I don't think that I was going to go through with it, but I was just hungry!

Well, I think that's all that I have to say for today!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 6, 2004)

Keep it up hon


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 6, 2004)

looks good. 

would you be able to post some weights/reps for a few basic exercises at some point?  for instance...week 1 you were using 40lb dbs for flat bench press and getting 10 reps and at the end you were up to 50lb dbs for 8 reps.  that sort of thing so we can gauge your strength increase from the methyl-d.

thanks mousie.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah.......Please post your diet and weight training......mood etc.......


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 6, 2004)

it'll help you too....rather than having a vague sense that you got stronger you'll be able to actually see it by date - weight - reps.

thanks again.


----------



## mousie (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's my diet:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=601282#601282

I'll try my best with keeping a journal on what on my exercise/weight/sets/reps are.  I hate doing that because then I have to drag along a notebook.  Well okay, I'm just making excuses...I'm really lazy.  But for you gals, I'll try my best.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> 
> TrojanMan stopped me from wanting to cheat last night.  I don't think that I was going to go through with it, but I was just hungry!




TrojanMan is an ass and should be smacked.


----------



## mousie (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't think he's an ass for stopping me from cheating.  I didn't want to cheat, so I'm glad that he supports me in what I am doing!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 7, 2004)

I think pepper is saying T is an Arse for encouraging (what ever you want to call it) in trying M-D......  Just a guess

How are you feeling today?


----------



## mousie (Apr 7, 2004)

Why is he an arse for trying m-d?  I think my boyfriend is the greatest guy in the world!  He is very knowledgeable, supportive, and loving.

Anyway, I'm feeling great today.  I had to work my 2nd job at the gym last night.  I didn't have enough time to workout before I started work, but they always let me work out before my shift is over.  I did a number on my back!  Woo...I did the row with 2-45 lb plates on each side!


----------



## Pepper (Apr 7, 2004)

OK, I'm an idiot...I meant to refer to tomas101, not trojanman.

Sorry. I got confused


----------



## mousie (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh yeah...I know - you can say that again.  However, I think that tomas101 didn't notice what my bodyfat percentage was - and was thinking that I was all muscle...and probably wondering if I was a man.  I hope he notices that I'm over 30% bodyfat.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 7, 2004)

stay focussed Mousie.  don't allow anyone's negative comments to interfere with your success.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 7, 2004)

It wouldn't be the first time I have been called an ass...LOL.. I have pretty much gave up with my log because its been moved to the journal section and its like already on the 2nd or 3rd page. Oh well.


----------



## mousie (Apr 7, 2004)

If you keep posting to it, it'll get shifted to the top of the first page.  So just keep doing that.  That way people will know that it's getting updated.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

how are things mousie?  any sides?  strength up?  seeing changes in the mirror?  are you happy with it so far?  are you going to keep your doseage where it's currently at?  and how much longer are you planning to take it?

i know....  so many questions.


----------



## mousie (Apr 8, 2004)

I actually appreciate that you're asking me questions.  It lets me know that people are actually interested in what I am doing.   

I am definitely seeing changes in the mirror.  Even TrojanMan said that my butt is getting some shape to it!    However, I do have a high bodyfat percentage, so until I start leaning out, I can't see any immediate results.  However, it does look like my stomach is shrinking.  I notice that I tend to lose weight from the top-down.  And like I've said before, I'm definitely having some strength gains!  Once I start looking better in the mirror, maybe I'll get the courage up to post my before and after pics.

With only taking .50 mgs a day, I haven't seen any side effects - except for huge, hard muscles!  But seriously, I haven't seen any changes though.  I'm not sure if I want to up my dosage, but I plan on doing my cycle for 4 weeks.  (Right now I'm finishing up on week 2.)  And I was thinking this morning...I'm not sure if I want to do 4 weeks on and then 2 or 4 weeks off.

I am definitely happy that I decided to go ahead and try Methyl-D.  Especially since it'll be banned soon!  I will try to maintain a journal to let you know about my sets and reps in the gym.  So watch out for that!

This morning, I weighed in at 163.5!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

cool.    i'm VERY interested!  as you know there's not that much info out there on this for women. 

curious on the strength gains....just for a ballpark concept....do you do db presses for chest?  think you're up 5 lbs on those or not yet but your "old" weight feels lighter and you get a few more reps?  i'm trying to tell how drastic the increase is.

do you ever wonder if it's working or are you 100% convinced?

thanks for taking the time to answer the ?s and update us.


----------



## mousie (Apr 8, 2004)

I am definitely 100% convinced that it is working.  

Before I started taking it, it seemed like I would work hard, but get no where.  No increase in weights - nothing.

I have seen a slight change in the increase of my db incline chest presses.  Actually, I can do 40 lb dbs by myself now - which I've never been able to do.  But TrojanMan helps me after 2-3 reps of 45 lb dbs.  However, I have seen a lot of gains in everything overall.  And I have noticed that older, harder weights are much easier so I'm able to boost up my weights.  Like last week when I did the leg press sled.  I think I stopped at a little over 2-45 lb plates on each side (can't remember exactly how much).  But when I did them this week, it seemed easier, and I was able to jump up to 3-45 lb plates on each side - which seemed a bit easy at first, but then I needed to use forced reps.   

I'm just wondering, if I'm having such great results, do you think that you're going to try Methyl-D?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

i'm honestly not sure.  i'm about to start a new training program Monday (Twin Peak's) and part of that is not using any brand new supplements so you can fairly see what the program does.

i've been thinking about the topical 19nor for awhile though.  money is messed up right now but i'd like to get some before the ban and save it for future use.  jury's still out on the methyl-d i guess.  (and it depends how long before we can't get it anymore0

thanks again


----------



## mousie (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, I have 2 bottles of Methyl-D.  They contain 90 tablets, but I only take a half a tablet a day.  So, I have enough for 360 days - but just remember that I'm not going to be taking it constantly.  So it'll last me a long while.


----------



## mousie (Apr 9, 2004)

166 today...  =O(  It better be muscle or water!

Well, I'm going tonight with TrojanMan to check out my bodyfat percentage...so we'll see if I've made any changes.

Wish me luck.


----------



## mousie (Apr 9, 2004)

I should probably mention...

Thursday I took the day off - even though my day off was supposed to be Friday.  I had to due to personal reasons.  So last night (Friday), I did shoulders and triceps.  I do the shoulder press first, and I'm still disappointed with the weight that I can do...but I'll be patient.  (15 lbs on each side)  All of the dumbbell shoulder exercises I do seem to get easier though.  As for triceps, I think that those are definitely gaining strength.  I really burned em last night!  Today is back day.


----------



## mousie (Apr 10, 2004)

I checked my body fat percentage yesterday (Friday), and it's down to 33.5%!!!  I will give you the rest of the stats later.  I have to go work my 2nd job soon.

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## mousie (Apr 12, 2004)

Stats for 4-9-04 (taken at night):

Weight: 169.2 lbs
BMI: 30.0
BMR: 6612 kJ, 1580kcal
Impedance: 472
Fat %: 33.5%
Fat Mass: 56.6 lbs
Fat Free Mass: 112.6 lbs
Total Body Water: 82.4 lbs


----------



## mousie (Apr 12, 2004)

I should mention that I up'ed my dosage to .5 mgs twice a day starting yesterday (for my last 2 weeks of the cycle).  I feel a little weird today...not sure how to explain it.


----------



## elitist (Apr 12, 2004)

Mousie, stick with it. You'll be happy you did. Keep that dose up, and you will sprint ahead in terms of results. I would say evaluate yourself towards the end of the last 2 weeks, and see how your responding. If everything looks OK, stay on for 1 more week. Good Luck, and push it to the max.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Apr 13, 2004)

im less of a proponent of pushing the limit when the pusher is female.....when a man does a bigger cycle he is looking at greater testicular atrophy and a few other things that are fairly reverseable....girls on the other hand face virulization, wich can be a permanent thing!!!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't want her to push it to the max either. Someday I may want her to have my puppies.


----------



## mousie (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, just to let everyone know...I QUIT.

This journal is officially over.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2004)

what happened mousie?  seemed like you were pleased 'til now.  hope all is well.


----------



## mousie (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm just down in the dumps.


----------



## elitist (Apr 13, 2004)

Damn bunny. right there on my ass. : p  no, but seriously, virilization can be permenant yes, but I want her to take that chance. Take a look at Kim Chivesky. She had done more androgens prolly, than most guys in this message board, and competed for quite sometime, but now that she went back to fitness, you'd never have even known she was on, and I've seen clips of her speaking, her voice sounds perfectly fine. So PR, sometimes it can be doable. Just depends on if your willing to go there or not.


----------



## elitist (Apr 13, 2004)

But yea....Mousie is not Ms. Olympia, (as was Kim), so if you're not there in the mentals mouse, no way....nothing good will come of it. .....Bunny, you saved the day!  you saved her from my evil clutches....or at least thats how you see it, right?


----------



## mousie (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for pointing out that I'm not "all there", elitist.  Want the rest of my Methyl-D?


----------



## elitist (Apr 13, 2004)

Mouse, I'm proud of you. You made a tough descision. You took the road less travelled by. Way to be. You'll get there, just watch. In the end, when all is said and done, the deciding factor, in the outcome of your own self imposed transforamtion is sheer will. Just think about all the women out there who start their programs half-assed, and never even make any progress. They just write themselves off. Don't be one of them! Be the minority. Be the woman who guts it out, sticks with it, and reaches her goal. You can do it mouse, trust in that.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2004)

hold up. wait a minute.  don't you stop b/c you're having a bad day or even a bad week.  you're tougher than that mousie.  i know it.  

(if you are having any sides of course than i'm all for you stopping right away)

i'm sorry you're feeling down and hope things get better soon...but can't ya keep going through the bad days?  it could be you'll feel better if you do.  

i don't mean to intrude or anything - i just hate to see you give up if it's not b/c of not liking the methyl-d.

actually - did you mean you were giving up methyl-d or training and everything?  (could be i totally misunderstood you.   )


----------



## mousie (Apr 13, 2004)

Have you ever come across the feeling where you just feel like you're heading down a road that leads to nowhere?  Well, I've been okay for the past few weeks.  But...I was talking to one of my role models last night at the gym...and instead of her inspiring me, I felt jealous and depressed.  I feel as if I will never be able to find sources for gear, so I might as well quit.  I wouldn't mind being natural, but I know that I can do a whole lot more if I had "stuff" due to my body type.  I know that we're supposed to find sources on our own...but how can you trust anyone?  There's no way I'm going to risk my freedom - whatever is left of it thanks to the gov't.

Things are just so topsy-turvy with me going to grad school full time and working 2 jobs.  I'm sure I'll pull my panties out of a bunch...but I think I just need some time to think.

I am still taking Methyl-D and will finish off the rest of my cycle...

Thanks for all of your kind and motivational words, elitist.  You're one of the few who have faith in me.


----------



## GAmuscle26 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> Have you ever come across the feeling where you just feel like you're heading down a road that leads to nowhere?  Well, I've been okay for the past few weeks.  But...I was talking to one of my role models last night at the gym...and instead of her inspiring me, I felt jealous and depressed.  I feel as if I will never be able to find sources for gear, so I might as well quit.  I wouldn't mind being natural, but I know that I can do a whole lot more if I had "stuff" due to my body type.  I know that we're supposed to find sources on our own...but how can you trust anyone?  There's no way I'm going to risk my freedom - whatever is left of it thanks to the gov't.
> 
> Things are just so topsy-turvy with me going to grad school full time and working 2 jobs.  I'm sure I'll pull my panties out of a bunch...but I think I just need some time to think.
> ...



I haven't said much, but i've been reading your journal. I'm with Nikegurl, definitely stick with it! Wow, if you've come this far doing all that stuff, then u should take the time and think about what u've accomplished! Keep going and stay focused! I know it's easier said than done. I'm sure the majority of the posters on this site have days like the ones, u've described, however that's what life is all about, right?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2004)

i know what ya mean mousie....but ever have a day where everything just feels good and right (even though nothing's much different than the day before)

you'll get through the bad days and on to more good ones soon i hope.


----------



## elitist (Apr 13, 2004)

Whoa mousie slow down on the sources. You sure you're ready to go there?  think about that.....don't think a cycle of T3 and clen are an end all/be all to your goals(or any anabolic for that matter). Yes they speed up the process, but its not supposed to be easy.....steroids are just an add-on to spotless nutrition, disciplined training, and sufficient recovery. If you're slacking in any of those categories, please, rethink your situation. Don't worry about finding sources. Get your program to a near flawless status, and then, when you have the iron will and determination secure in your persona(which at this point, I don't believe you do), then, and only then, explore and research the possible benefits of taking the chemical route.

ya know how i look at it mousie?  When I see someone with a better overall package than me, those feelings start to materialize (jealous, depressed), but then....I just think to myself.....as I look at them.....I see things...things that I posess that they don't....maybe wider shoulder structure, maybe smaller waist.....or even maybe just a better personality. So even though at first glance it looks as though they have me bested, when all is said and done, I realize that I am superior to them in many unique ways. There is no one woman out there, I don't care who she is, even if she cheered for the huskies(j/k nike), that has you beaten. Don't ever adopt that belief. You shine in your own ways I'm sure mousie, I'm quite sure of that. Just give it time, stick with it, and someday, you will think back on that day you were at the gym, and had those negative feelings come over you. Then you will chuckle to yourself because of the level of conditioning you have acheived, and know that you had surpassed this woman in every aspect of the physique. You had transcended her look. You came into your own.And it will happen........if you believe.....good luck.


----------



## mousie (Apr 13, 2004)

elitist, you should do this kind of stuff for a living.  =O)


----------



## elitist (Apr 13, 2004)

eh....I just know what it's like to not have anyone care, not have anyone support you.......and I always hated that. I wish that on noone, especially someone as dear and sweet as yourself.   Know that I'm here for you......and I do care.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by elitist *_
> Whoa mousie slow down on the sources. You sure you're ready to go there?  think about that.....don't think a cycle of T3 and clen are an end all/be all to your goals(or any anabolic for that matter). Yes they speed up the process, but its not supposed to be easy.....steroids are just an add-on to spotless nutrition, disciplined training, and sufficient recovery. If you're slacking in any of those categories, please, rethink your situation. Don't worry about finding sources. Get your program to a near flawless status, and then, when you have the iron will and determination secure in your persona(which at this point, I don't believe you do), then, and only then, explore and research the possible benefits of taking the chemical route.
> 
> ya know how i look at it mousie?  When I see someone with a better overall package than me, those feelings start to materialize (jealous, depressed), but then....I just think to myself.....as I look at them.....I see things...things that I posess that they don't....maybe wider shoulder structure, maybe smaller waist.....or even maybe just a better personality. So even though at first glance it looks as though they have me bested, when all is said and done, I realize that I am superior to them in many unique ways. There is no one woman out there, I don't care who she is, even if she cheered for the huskies(j/k nike), that has you beaten. Don't ever adopt that belief. You shine in your own ways I'm sure mousie, I'm quite sure of that. Just give it time, stick with it, and someday, you will think back on that day you were at the gym, and had those negative feelings come over you. Then you will chuckle to yourself because of the level of conditioning you have acheived, and know that you had surpassed this woman in every aspect of the physique. You had transcended her look. You came into your own.And it will happen........if you believe.....good luck.



DAMN that was a great post.  Every word....cheered me up.  

Hang in their mousie.  Keep doing the right things and every day will get ya closer to where you want to be.  You'll see.    (by the way I have to remind myself of this often)


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 13, 2004)

Damn, even I feel better after reading that.

Guys, Imma move this to the jounral threads.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Apr 13, 2004)

im sorry, but something needs to be set straight.....people that think they can completely change from avg person to competition quality with gear are plain wrong....if you think you need "stuff" because of your body type i can nearly guarntee that your not going to be walking up on the stage...

look at one of our mods...scottrout is a pure natty competition bb and a guy I REALLY respect for his natty physique...his body comes straight from the 3 D's.... Diet Discipline and Doin it right in the gym..
take a look at his pics http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php?ppuser=7910&cat=500&thumb=1


But even when doin it right, you have to havee some great heriditary traits in ya to really compete...its just like football, basketball etc.....there are just certain people who cant cut it because nature did not deal them the hand to do it..look at pre gear ronnie coleman pics..or pre gear flex wheeler pics...they dont look bad by any stretch of the imagination

now even if you aint gonna try to be a comp BB, i still think its great to try to get the best physique you can...and i do believe if done right, it is ok to use gear to make that physique a little better...

that said ...i think you may be barking up a tree with this gear buisness that you should not try for yet


----------



## elitist (Apr 14, 2004)

wow........correct me if I'm wrong bunny(which I know you will), but did I not just tell her that in so many words? I don't recall her saying a word about competing, maybe it is you barking up the wrong tree. NOONE said that they think they can change from avg. person to competition quality on gear.......unless I have a mental block. You are a very rigid person PR, that I can infer from your posts, and while it may work to your advantage in the training arena, it certainly works to your detriment when you communicate a thought.......Just relax. I doubt mousie is planning on doing a show anytime soon.  Quite deceiving, that furry little innocent bunny of yours.


----------



## elitist (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Power Rabbit (Apr 15, 2004)

I am pretty rigid in training....but id like to think im also a nice guy who says his part when its needed..

and she has mentioned comps...otherwise i wouldnt have brought it up


----------



## elitist (Apr 15, 2004)

yea, I must have missed that....hey, rigidity is a requisite, don't get me wrong, but I just thought you had overstated the same point that I had made earlier(except about competition of course) thats all. I'm not disagreeing with you in any way, just felt I needed to respond to that post...same as you felt the need to post it.


----------



## mousie (Apr 15, 2004)

It looks like I've missed a lot of arguing...so now here's what I have to say...especially considering this is MY journal.

I don't remember if I ever mentioned doing a competition...  However, once I get into shape and look decent/competitive, sure I wouldn't mind doing a competition.  I don't plan on doing a competition until next year or the year after.  It all depends on how well I discipline myself.

Just because I mentioned obtaining gear, doesn't mean that I want to do it right away.  I know that I must get myself into as good of shape as I can naturally before I decide to use gear.  That way, at least I will be able to see the changes by using gear.

So save your breath and stop lecturing me.


----------



## elitist (Apr 15, 2004)

s-sorry mousie....


----------



## mousie (Apr 15, 2004)

I wasn't talking to you, elitist...  You're my mentor - not a lecturer!  =O)


----------



## elitist (Apr 15, 2004)

oh I know you weren't referring to me Mousie, I was just fishin' for a compliment  .....thanks!


----------



## mousie (Apr 16, 2004)

I will be checking my bodyfat percentage tonight - so be on the look out for that!

Guess what.  I did 6 reps of chest incline press by myself with 45's!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 16, 2004)

good job.  

how are you feeling otherwise?  any concerns or sides?  sounds like all is well.  

is this your 3rd week?


----------



## elitist (Apr 16, 2004)

great set mouse.......now stay with that weight, and keep moving forward! Remember, you got those 6 reps. You did that. Now go for 8!


----------



## mousie (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm feeling pretty good, and I haven't noticed any side effects.

Actually, this is the end of my 3rd week!  Only one more week to go!


----------



## mousie (Apr 16, 2004)

Got my stats for the end of week 3...one more week to go...

Weight: 168.6 lbs
BMI: 29.9
BMR: 6601 kJ, 1578 kcal
Impedance: 462
Body Fat %: 32.3%
Fat Mass: 54.4 lbs
Fat Free Mass: 114.2 lbs
Total Body Water: 83.6 lbs

So it looks like I lost a little more that 1 percent of body fat...lost over 2 lbs of fat...and gained almost 2 lbs of lean mass.  =O)


----------



## mousie (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, bad news...  

I am starting to notice the side effects...  I just noticed in the shower a while ago that my nipples are very tender.  In addition, I have started some acne.  I thought at first it was because of my period coming soon (if I get it), but now I'm thinking it's because of the Methyl-D.


----------



## elitist (Apr 19, 2004)

mousie...first, and foremost, calm down. Everything is OK. The acne is expected at the dose your taking, and if its only mild you should even consider yourself lucky! Secondly, tender nipples  are nothing to worry about. If you were a guy, and you were using an aromatizing androgen, then yes, you would have good reason for concern. But you're not. I would attribute the sensitivity to your natural monthly hormonal fluctuation(menstruastion) coupled with the abnormal levels of synthetic androgen in your body. You're almost done! Stick with it. It's crunch time.


----------



## mousie (Apr 20, 2004)

bump


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey mousie mouse

Hold your chin up gal.  This is your body.  If you elect to stop I'm with you allllll the way and if you chose to continue.............I'M STILL WITH YA  Do what you feel is best for you and not what others think is best for you.  Elitist makes a great coach  Quite the motivator in the group..........I like him/her.

PS:  I'll respond to your PM in a bit.  Just been really busy.

Babs


----------



## mousie (Apr 22, 2004)

I haven't stopped, and don't plan on stopping.  Well, I actually have to stop since Saturday is my last day of my 4-week cycle.  I will then take 4 weeks off, and then begin again.  Oh, I weighed in this morning at 163 - I was 165 yesterday!

After noticing side effects - I thought that my body could handle .50 mgs twice a day due to my weight, I decided to drop the dosage back down to .25 mgs twice a day.

Babs, that's okay that you haven't been able to get around to my PM...I'm been very busy myself!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 22, 2004)

hi mousie - have you had any throat irritation?


----------



## elitist (Apr 22, 2004)

"Note to self: dubs do not equal doves" 

  ...one of the best sayings I have seen thus far Nike. makes me smile everytime i see one of your posts.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 22, 2004)

glad you smiled.  my dumbass thought someone was saying "rolling on doves" (b/c doves is a slang for ecstasy) when they were really saying "rolling on dubs" 

i made quite the fool of myself.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> I haven't stopped, and don't plan on stopping.  Well, I actually have to stop since Saturday is my last day of my 4-week cycle.  I will then take 4 weeks off, and then begin again.



Ok, I have been following the whole time, but havent said anything.  You have been gettin good advice, and I was curious as to how a female would react to methyl-d.  But PCT should be counted as ON time.  So however many weeks you decide to do PCT, that should be added to the 4 weeks on methyl-d.  Time on, usually=time off.  I dont think 4 weeks is enough.  (thats for men)  See if Power Rabbit has anything to say.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 22, 2004)

hey Premier - I don't think (but please everyone, correct me if I'm wrong) there is any PCT for women.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh... *Note to self: Women dont need PCT*


----------



## elitist (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes, it is funny.  But I am still learning


----------



## elitist (Apr 22, 2004)

dude, don't take any offense at that.  like you said...'twas funny.  hey man, i'll be learning this shit till the day i die, as we all will,so no worries mate.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 23, 2004)

PreMier...it's a lot less funny (and a lot less embarrasing) than dubs and doves  - so don't worry 'bout it.


----------



## elitist (Apr 23, 2004)

(laffs)  tru tru nike...but I give you credit for coming out and admitting the err of your ways!  .....screw it...I'll come clean too....I thought at first it meant: dubs = 20 inch arms, not chromed out wheels as it usually does....this being a bodybuilding forum 'n all...oh well ........there...so now we all feel nice and stupid!    We're all equal here!.....good deal!


----------



## mousie (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> hi mousie - have you had any throat irritation?



No, I have not had any throat irritation - why do you ask?  Worried about me getting a raspy voice?  I don't think Methyl-D (especially at my dosage) could do that to me!  Then again, I better not jinx myself!

Well, tomorrow's my last day of my 4-week cycle on Methyl-D - and I'm kinda sad.  Oh well, I'm sure I be able to live for the next 4 weeks until I can do my next cycle.  That's a good idea, right?  4 weeks on and 4 weeks off?  I guess it's best that I do that so that my body doesn't get used to it!   

I weighed in this morning at 163.  I was supposed to go get my body fat tested today, but I "got caught up" and I'll have to wait until Saturday or Sunday - probably Sunday.

TrojanMan60563 measured my biceps - left is 13.5 inches and right is 13.75 inches!  

Well, I have 4 weeks to plan out my next cycle - ie. how I'm going to do my dosage.  Not sure how I want to do this...  I went up to .50 mgs for a week this cycle and noticed side effects...so I'm not sure.

Please tell me your thoughts!


----------



## mousie (Apr 27, 2004)

Anyone wanna help me with my diet?


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 27, 2004)

what side effects, apart from the tender nipples and the acne? How bad was the acne anyway?  is the acne unusual for you?   is this all you noticed? 

seems to me that you are doing well on your own.


----------



## mousie (Apr 29, 2004)

No, acne wasn't unusual for me.  My Methyl-D cycle is over, so all of the sides are going away, and just so you ladies know...I got my period this week (week after using Methyl-D).  The acne wasn't bad, but now it's worse because I'm menstruating.


----------



## mousie (May 6, 2004)

2 weeks and 2 days until I can start another Methyl-D cycle...


----------



## mousie (May 13, 2004)

A little over a week left before I can start my 4-week cycle of Methyl-D!!!  Isn't anyone as excited as I am?!?!


----------



## nikegurl (May 13, 2004)

hi mousie.    glad you're enthused.  wondering the main things about your 1st cycle that left you excited to start your 2nd.  were there significant strength gains?  increased muscle size?  or would you say the 1st time around was just ok and you're hoping for better the 2nd time?


----------



## mousie (May 13, 2004)

Oh, I would definitely say that I had significant gains.  I'm just trying to figure out my dosages for my 2nd cycle - I'm so excited!  I can't wait to get on Anavar.


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

Ok...you go from saying your starting back on  Methyl-D and then go to say your starting anavar...which is it?  If your not going to compete or try to compete on a National level...why play in the chemistry set?


----------



## elitist (May 13, 2004)

(sad face)  next thing you know, it will be 25mg. winny EOD......careful mouseketeer. Don't get lost in the sauce. (sad face)


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2004)

hey mousie - i agree w/jlb here.  i know you weren't really asking for opinions....but there's so much left that you can accomplish with your diet and your training.  it does seem like your starting to turn to the "chemistry set" as a way to cut some corners and get faster results.  be careful - k?


----------



## mousie (May 14, 2004)

Oops...let me make myself clear...

I won't be doing a cycle of Anavar probably until late this year or next year.  I want to get rid of a lot of body fat before I decide to go on Anavar.  In addition, I still have a ton of research to do.


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

I would suggest doing a good diet and cardio program for the fat lose.  The Methyl-D is to gain in size/muscle, which might make you retain unwanted water. But this of coarse is just my opinion, which may mean notta to ya.


----------



## mousie (May 14, 2004)

notta = nada

Yeah, I am using Methyl-D to gain size...I don't care much about retaining water right now.  I'm not in line to do a competition.


----------

